# Prometrium - side effects



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

I am taking progesterone for 5 days to hopefully reset my cycle after a mc that has been incesently spotty. I have a question about the side effects of progesterone and thought this would be a good place to ask.

I have been having serious dizziness and headaches in the first few hours after taking the pill, but my major concern is how stiff and swollen my neck has become. My lympnodes seem to be swollen and I am very achey. Is this normal and is it OK? My Dr. won't be in until Monday so I thought I'd check here first.
TIA


----------



## robin-ma (Dec 1, 2001)

I have had a lot of dizziness and headaches, which raspberry leaf tea helped tremendously. But I have not had the lymph-area issue. I hope you get some replies about that soon.


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I experienced a dizziness and some crampiness, but no sore throat. Maybe you could stop taking it to see if that clears up?


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

elight,

I'm taking Prometrium for the same reason! I had my D&C almost 11 weeks ago and still haven't had a period, I started 200mg of Prometrium two nights ago. My doctor said to place the pills vaginally to reduce side effects. So far, I've had no side effects. I put the pill in right before bed and don't notice a thing.

Have you considered putting it in vaginally and/or taking it right before bed?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

it did make me dizzy and hot and nauseous (I took it during pregnancy). No stiff neck or swollen lymphnodes. and definitely do take it right before bed - that way you don't have to be awake to deal with the side effects

are you running a fever? when you say your neck is swollen, do you mean your throat, or the outside? if you think you're having an allergic reaction stop taking it


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Prometrium is natural progesterone in peanut oil as a carrier agent. The progesterone is unlikely to cause the swelling etc problems you mention - do you have a peanut allergy?? Otherwise maybe you are just getting a virus?

How long ago was the last m/c? Is an infection possible? Do you know if you passed everything? My last m/c, it took 3 months to pass everything... very messy.

Headaches, hot flashes, etc - these can be hormonal... but the swelling and aches... not so much.


----------

